
Microsoft says IE 6, 7, and 8 vulnerable to remote code execution - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/security/2012/12/microsoft-says-ie-6-7-and-8-vulnerable-to-remote-code-execution/
======
daemonl
Task: Write a script exploiting the vulnerability to install Chrome (/Firefox)
and set it as the default browser, thus improving the lives of the users AND
developers. k,thx. :=)

